# time for a New RDA



## Dietz (22/2/17)

Hello Forumites! Who else is enjoying this overcast weather!!?

I am finally getting a new RDA, but as some might have seen, I normally do obsessive researching before I get anything new. and thats part of why this thread was created.

Was a little stuck between getting a new RTA or a RDA. But I cant find a RTA that will meet all my requirements and also after all the crap Ive had with my last RTA , I actually dont feel like getting any RTA, the only one that pulled my eye was the Merlin Mini RTA, but not with only a 2mil Capacity, most RDA can do better.

I have my head spinning with ALL THE VARIOUS RDAs available at the moment, and the problem is that most have "Good" or Even "great" reviews and its making it impossible for me to actually choose one, So far im settled on the ones below (Unless there has been a new release that I missed) but still can only choose 1.
Please comment if there is a better one I missed?

@KZOR, whats your comments here now that youve added the Gen2 Apoc to your Arsenal of Dripping Madnezz!?
Also I Noted on the review of the cosmonaut that the flavor is not as good as the Goon LP and the Heat is more on the CSMNT, But in the RDA Showdown video that you posted, the Cosmonaut came out as the Champ on both flavor and heat, Whats your take on this now?

What in your opinion is the best one to get, My Requirements are:
- FLAVORRRRRR, I am mainly looking for flavor here.
- Single AND Double build
- Acceptable Joose well (The troll V2 22mm is not cutting it for me.)
- No (or at least very little) leaks
- Good Heat dissipation
- No Spitback

The ones I am set one so far in order of my liking:
- District F5VE COSMONAUT 24 RDA
- 528 Customs GOON 234 RDA
- Grimm Green RECOIL 24 RDA
- Apocalypse Gen2 RDA 24
- Skill RDA By Twisted Masses

I know this is subjective but based on my requirements AND IF YOU ACTUALLY HAVE ONE OR ALL TO COMPARE, what would be the best one? I see that these are all good RDAs but I need Unbaised opinions on the good and Bad, Sadly most of Youtube is just saying "Yeah Great RDA"!

Also added a Poll, so that we can see the main consensus

Thanks Everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (22/2/17)

Many votes! Any comments on these?

The Hadaly seems to be a favorite


----------



## Scissorhands (22/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Many votes! Any comments on these?
> 
> The Hadaly seems to be a favorite


The hadaly is a fantastic flavour rda but you are restricted to single coil builds. Others may disagree but I would only recommend it for squonking, the juice well is very small and i did not have a great time dripping through the drip tip. . . But on a squonker . . . What a delight!

I cant comments on the other RDAs , the RDA guru (@KZOR ) will point you towards the goon 24 or CSMNT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (22/2/17)

Dietz said:


> The ones I am set one so far in order of my liking:
> - District F5VE COSMONAUT 24 RDA
> - 528 Customs GOON 234 RDA
> - Grimm Green RECOIL 24 RDA
> ...



Spot-on ....... I would squeeze the Goon LP in just below the CSMNT.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (22/2/17)

I was never into dripping... the goon changed that for me.
Everytime there's a new rda.. the hype lasts a couple of days for me... then I'm back to the goon & realized how great it is.
It's really idiot proof... 
Never enjoyed the hadaly, the goon LP is a mission (for me). The cosmonaut is close to the goon, not quite there.
Next to try is the apocalypse G2.


----------



## Keyaam (22/2/17)

Get a goon. If you watch reviews you will notice a trend that every new rda is trying to beat it. So far all have failed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/2/17)

Goon goon goon is all u need


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/2/17)

GOON baby!
The LP is good, but the juice well is tiny, really tiny. 
On that basis alone I prefer the goon. 
The LP is just as good on flavour, a little better even, but all N all, goon 24 all the way. 
But get a wide bore hands tip, the shorter tip gives better flavour. 
My humble opinion. 

PS- Only had the LP for a day. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

I gave my vote to the Goon but in all honesty its a tough call between the Goon and Hadaly
Goon- if you like dual builds and enjoy higher watts 60w( + ) the goon is the best

Hadaly-if you prefer lower watts 40w( - ) and want the simplicity of a single coil deck then the Hadaly is the best.

What i would do is just buy them both 
Buy one one month and the other the next month if need be.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dietz (23/2/17)

Thanks for all the responses and input. 
I did a search here on the forum and have found many of the same Posts on RDAs or what RDA to get or which is best and most of the time the answer is Goon for most people, Then the Hadaly also has a very strong following. I think this depends on Single or Dual coil preference. 

But I dont see many people asking whats best for Single Coil with the option of Dual coil that performs equally as well. 
When I got the troll V2 I did not consider that It (normally) only does Dual coil, I personally prefer Single coils for lower wattage and better battery. I still use a single coil in it, but the flavor and everything is just better with a Dual setup and also my knowing that one side of the chamber is empty in my mind isnt the way it was meant to be used.

Many people will still swear that its the build and not the atty used. so this type of question is very subjective to needs per person. hopefully I can now better answer the next person who asks (in about a week )

I like the Goon but I like the CSMNT deck more, I see potential to be Equally as great Single as it would be in Dual. in my mind even a Single coil will utilize the chamber's airflow design best n the same way that the dual coil does because the airflow is not empty on one side. Maybe its a little over analyzed but yeah OCD of mine.

Its the CSMNT for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (23/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Its the CSMNT for me.


If by the slightest minuscule improbable chance that you are disappointed then i will buy it off you. 
You have made a wise choice sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Great thread @Dietz and i like the poll. Nice to see

Am wondering whether I should go for a 22 or 24 Goon
I just want to have a good RDA to drip easily through the top cap and have it for evenings to have a bit of fun and play around with dripping combinations of juices
I am more into flavour than clouds and i dont like very warm vapes
Will probably put it on my RX200

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Dietz and i like the poll. Nice to see
> 
> Am wondering whether I should go for a 22 or 24 Goon
> I just want to have a good RDA to drip easily through the top cap and have it for evenings to have a bit of fun and play around with dripping combinations of juices
> ...


@Silver i had a goon 22 and I found the deck too small to work with even with small builds...I'm loving the 24 mm. Flavour is slightly better on the 22mm. The 24 will look bomb on a rx

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (27/2/17)

Great little poll we have here. I will try and add my 2 cents to who ever might find it valuable. I haven't had the Kryten, Gen 2, Hadaly or recoil as of yet. But the csmnt and Goon were in my rda set for a long time. The Goon first and then one day came the csmnt. And well, I sold the Goon a week later as it just wasn't being used anymore.

The postless deck of the csmnt just does it for me. Single coils are so perfectly placed in the middle on top as if it was standing in first place on a golden podium. I chain vape a lot of the time and the csmnt is one cool cat. Possibly the rda that stays the coolest to be honest. This being the matt black version. The standard cap on the csmnt also removes a lot easier than that of the Goon. The Goon really is happier with a dual exotic coil build and I was tiring of throwing a big beefy coil in it every week. The csmnt enjoys whatever you throw in it. Wicking on the Goon however is better imo than on the csmnt but you quickly get the hang of it. Flavour wise I feel the Goon is better on big exotic coils, but not by a lot really. The csmnt I feel has better flavour on medium to small builds but again not by much.

My LP Goon is on the way and I am very curious to see how the flavour will be with a decent set of coils on that.

As far as the Gen 2 goes a few very reputable sources told me the flavour is very decent but it ain't no Goon Killer. Still would like to own one though. Looks killer. Anyway good luck with choosing one. You sound a lot like me when it comes to over doing your research and knowing exactly what you want. Such a curse yet a blessing... Good Luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Dietz and i like the poll. Nice to see
> 
> Am wondering whether I should go for a 22 or 24 Goon
> I just want to have a good RDA to drip easily through the top cap and have it for evenings to have a bit of fun and play around with dripping combinations of juices
> ...



@Silver I would agree with what @incredible_hullk said if you are choosing between only the 22 and 24 Goon too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Great little poll we have here. I will try and add my 2 cents to who ever might find it valuable. I haven't had the Kryten, Gen 2, Hadaly or recoil as of yet. But the csmnt and Goon were in my rda set for a long time. The Goon first and then one day came the csmnt. And well, I sold the Goon a week later as it just wasn't being used anymore.
> The postless deck of the csmnt just does it for me. Single coils are so perfectly placed in the middle on top as if it was standing in first place on a golden podium. I chain vape a lot of the time and the csmnt is one cool cat. Possibly the rda that stays the coolest to be honest. This being the matt black version. The standard cap on the csmnt also removes a lot easier than that of the Goon. The Goon really is happier with a dual exotic coil build and I was tiring of throwing a big beefy coil it every week. The csmnt enjoys whatever you throw in it. Wicking on the Goon hower is better imo than on the csmnt but you quickly get the hang of it. Flavour wise I feel the Goon is better on big exotic coils, but not by a lot really. The csmnt I feel has better flavour on medium to small builds but again not by much.
> As far as the Gen 2 goes a few very reputable sources told me the flavour is very decent but it ain't no Goon Killer. Still would like to own one though. Looks killer. Anyway good luck with choosing one. You sound a lot like me when it comes to over doing your research and knowing exactly what you want. Such a curse yet a blessing... Good Luck



Thanks for your response @Mr_Puffs !! Yeah you would not believe how long it takes me to sometimes buy what I want.

The way you described it is exactly how I was hoping it would go.

When this started I was looking for a Better RDA to replace my trusty Troll v2 22mm. It had to be better in all aspects but mostly I needed something a little bigger and with better Flavor. Also I wanted something that works well with Only a Single coil, Dont get me wrong, The Troll works well with a single Coil but my OCD does not like the fact that one half of the chamber is empty, and this means its not working as designed.

After doing a bit of research I decided on the Hadaly, because of single coil and every review praised this for flavor. but at the same time I started enjoying Dual Coils and high Wattage on the Troll and this meant my 22mm juice well was not cutting it anymore either so now I needed something that can do both but perform well on either single or Dual coil AND is 24mm

So I decided on the Goon as thats the second group of RDA Fans that raved about the Flavor and Build possibilities (I was even willing to accept the fact that a Single coil will still be a OCD pain for me). But alas, a Few days after I was decided on the Goon I saw a Picture of a build on the CSMNT deck posted you, And this had a Deck that I have not seen before, I saw possibilities for Single and Dual Coil and following that KZOR posted a RDA shootout and I was undecided once more 

So I Posted a poll here and sent a PM there, watched a few vids, talked to people and watched some more vids. Now I had to finally make a choice and this is how I see it (and this is just what Im expecting. I cant confirm this as I dont have either of these as yet):
- If you are Looking for the best Dual Coil RDA, the Goon is most Popular. (Has single Coil slot in cap, but one side of the chamber would still be empty, and that might make the smallest difference in performance if you are like me)
- If you are looking for the best Single Coil RDA, the Hadaly is the popular one (But it seems that the well is a bit small, for that reason, It would suit a Squonker Better)
- If you are looking for something that will be best on Both Single and Dual Coils, I would say go for the CSMNT. I say this for exactly what you stated "The postless deck of the csmnt just does it for me. Single coils are so perfectly placed in the middle on top as if it was standing in first place on a golden podium". 
(The GOON and Hadaly definitely has a bigger fan following but I think its only because the CSMNT is quite new, So I will try and change this)

I have the CSMNT on the way. So I will only be able to confirm what I said above later this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (27/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Thanks for your response @Mr_Puffs !! Yeah you would not believe how long it takes me to sometimes buy what I want.
> 
> The way you described it is exactly how I was hoping it would go.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is on point.  We both want something that does it all but that in reality is impossible. But my oh my does the csmnt come close.  

I threw a single build in my Goon once but immediately ripped it out as I felt completely off balance haha. I can believe that the Hadaly is amazing flavour wise but I use dual and single coils each about the same amount so it just isn't worth it for me. Unless I come across a spare 1K lying around. 

As for the whole following bit I am sure the csmnt will slowly but surely build its own fan base soon enough. I feel that many rda's are over hyped as "Goon Killers" or "The One" and yet the csmnt just came along all chilled. It in my opinion is one of only a few rda's to match and for me exceed the much loved Goon. So balanced and well refined. You will most definitely will not be disappointed. Let me know as soon as you get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

@Dietz - I love the way you do the research and discuss it all.
Its great to see and it adds value to others that may be interested in the same things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Silver said:


> @Dietz - I love the way you do the research and discuss it all.
> Its great to see and it adds value to others that may be interested in the same things.


Im just hoping that this will help someone else in the future, maybe to save some time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (27/2/17)

Goon LP deck scares me. I definitely need to spend some time on the Hadaly because clearly I am missing something, or maybe the OL16 has set the bar too high.

I think the standard Goon is a must-have, so that would take top spot. All the others are great just too many to choose from, vaping is turning out to be a replacement addiction.

@Silver 22 if you plan to bf it imo, bf mods don't like 24's all that much. I quite like the 22 in bf mode but I don't do crazy builds. If not for bf then 24 no doubt. 

I think the Petri with the 24mm conversion cap with adjustable airflow on a 22mm deck would be a winner. Honestly all are awesome, you will find something you prefer in one and get that first but in the end you will probably own all of them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

CSMNT Arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam (27/2/17)

Is that silver or black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Keyaam said:


> Is that silver or black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Silver


----------



## Keyaam (27/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Silver
> View attachment 86480



Nice. Next RDA will have to be a goon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (27/2/17)

@Dietz, I already reviewed for you those that you asked me about via the PM (Hadaly, Kryten and CSMNT), so you already know exactly where I stand for my usage of all three of these winners and why. I don't have any of the others in your poll in hand, but a Goon LP will be delivered today. I'm expecting that it will fit right in with the other's because I know that I can build it so it is a winner for some of my DIY's in it. Like with the Hadaly, Kryten and CSMNT I'll suggest that the Goon LP will also be a very good choice for the different applications that I use/will use them for. So I'm not going to pick just one for your poll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (1/3/17)

Man 'O Man this thing is Awesome!! 

I will try and do a Full review sometime, but for now here is my initial thoughts:
The design and Quality is really great. its like every millimeter was planned and adds to how good this RDA feels. Its the small stuff they did that makes this an exceptional RDA for me. 
From the way the Airflow adjusts (So smooth) to the way that the Airflow Draws (smooth seems to be a All round description of this) this thing takes the cake. 

The build deck is very easy to build on and performs great with Only single coil!

The Flavor... Well this is something new for me! This is a flavor beast!! I am tasting things in my DIY jooses that I could not even pick up on my RTAs or my Troll, Menthols are so much more potent \ strong. This thing is making me wonder how much Ive missed on other flavors Especially if I compare the flavors of this RDA and My Troll v2 or Limitless Plus. The limitless plus has completely Muted flavor for me compared to this.
I cannot put it down, Suddenly 20 Bottles of DIY Joose doesn't look its going to last long enough!

"I see Earth! It is so beautiful"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/17)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Dietz and i like the poll. Nice to see
> 
> Am wondering whether I should go for a 22 or 24 Goon
> I just want to have a good RDA to drip easily through the top cap and have it for evenings to have a bit of fun and play around with dripping combinations of juices
> ...


I had a 24 and it really lacked flavour. I was running the demon killer alien claptons which are 4wraps. It probably would be better if i had thrown huge coils in it, like 6 or 7 wraps.. I think the 22mm is the better option in terms of flavour. Also the twisted messes 22. For me i got the best flavour. Plus with the design you dont need to set your airflow after each bit of dripping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M5000 (1/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I had a 24 and it really lacked flavour. I was running the demon killer alien claptons which are 4wraps. It probably would be better if i had thrown huge coils in it, like 6 or 7 wraps.. I think the 22mm is the better option in terms of flavour. Also the twisted messes 22. For me i got the best flavour. Plus with the design you dont need to set your airflow after each bit of dripping.



Have to agree the Goon loves big coils and power! But with the bigger coils and higher power the 22mm SS Goon gets pretty hot which is a con for me. Quite liking this Petri in 24mm so far, it's the 22 with the 24 cap and adjustable airflow and the flavour is great. It has about a 2mm "ledge" on the inside between the larger cap and the smaller RDA base where juice can collect. This is below the airflow so if you tilt it with juice on the ledge it makes its way to the airholes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

